# Rapidshare downloads



## tejesh (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there any download accelerator/manager with which I can download multiple rapidshare files with resume support?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2005)

Dunno about resume but u can use Flashget for simultaneous d/ls


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 4, 2005)

multiple rs files......u need a premium......some people just hack a rs premium account and put it in the net for everone to use...it ILLEGAL.....mind you.......but thats just a disclaimer.........doesnt prevent me from using it...
sorry, but by the rules and regulations of this forum i cannot tell you the premium username and pword....but google for it...........again, its illegal.....

abt the file resuming....use flashget 1.71 with the 30-split hack and the download speed in 'cable modem' for the best results.

u need to put the addrss of the file in the referrer box in flashget for it to work....


----------



## choudang (Dec 4, 2005)

you can download multiple files from rapidshare... for that you have to flash your IP dynamically [you need a .bat file]. if *Admin* and *Mod*, both are agree.. i can put the code here. cuz i don't want any *on a warning* or *banned* tags with my id.

you can't resume the downloads from rapidshare without premium accouts.


----------



## LordDJ (Dec 4, 2005)

try Universal share downloader


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 4, 2005)

i dont think the bat file u r talking about is illegal, its just for changing ip.. now wat can u do if someone uses it for other reasons


----------



## choudang (Dec 4, 2005)

assume that, you are using BSNL BB connection. when you dial it up, the server gives you a IP which is dynamic, you can't change it up without disconnecting. this bat file plays the click when you run it up.

what is the logic behind this? it flashes the IP from the server and you have one new IP. when you are downloading one file from rapidshare, just run the file and download another file.

i need the permission to post the code....


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 4, 2005)

@warrior

does this bat file by any chance use php?


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 4, 2005)

na just the ipconfig command....


----------



## choudang (Dec 4, 2005)

yes.. some ipconfig commands.... can you flash the DNS to release a new IP when you are still connected?


----------



## jay4u (Dec 4, 2005)

PAY FOR THE PREMIUM ACCOUNT....... AND ENJOY THE FREE SIMULTANEOUS DOWNLOADS


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 4, 2005)

well, i think the commands to renew ip address haf been posted in the tutorials section. search...

but the best way is to use a proxy server...anonymiser..it protects ur privacy and is 100% legal too!


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 5, 2005)

na, it doen not work for DSL and LANs, read it on a warez site


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 5, 2005)

have you tried it shwetanshu?

i have. and i found one which works, too....
its called stealther. i used it and went to a ip-finding site, it said im from nigeria......w00t

after i upgraded to winxp sp2 it doesnt work..wonder why


----------



## choudang (Dec 5, 2005)

the bat file, that i'm talking about it works for me when i tried with BB and SifyIway.


----------

